# Park Island @ Dubai Marina



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

There is a full page ad in the papers advertising Dubai Marina's Park Island. It said Coming Soon. Any 1 know anythin else.
R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i only know marina park so far...
what could it be? doesn´t sound like a tower...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

any pic along with the ad?

the word "island" makes me rather suspicious


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

me too.
i am pretty sure there won´t be an island in the marina.
which paper was it??


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

it could be that a few towers will be built on artificial islands as you can see in several masterplans

anyway i still don't believe it

the marina is too small to put islands in there


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

No pic. Just a woman with her hands up in the air standing on a beach. It was in all the papers. KT, GN AND 7Days. The logo is Park Island with 4 dots forming a semi circle above the words Park Island. Two dots are small and the 2 in the middle are big.
R


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

SCAN/PHOTO anyone?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Nothing in the ad to really explain something. 

The only usefull information in there (dissapointing as well): It is a EMAAR project!!!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> No pic. Just a woman with her hands up in the air standing on a beach. It was in all the papers. KT, GN AND 7Days. The logo is Park Island with 4 dots forming a semi circle above the words Park Island. Two dots are small and the 2 in the middle are big.
> R


Maybe it's a marina project where residents can take aerobics lessons by the beach?


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

any more information on this project woudl help...

would be nice to purchase a piece of this at pre-launch ;-)


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Another ad in todays papers showing the same woman lying on grass. It says "surround yourself with parks of tranquility". Yesterday it said "feel free to be yourself". "Designer Living Coming Soon".
R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

designer living coming soon was already in yesterdays ad,
maybe it is just a kinda park to relax somewhere in the marina...


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no profit in a PARK!!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

mhmm,... maybe some kind of park you have to pay for.
or some kind of entertainment park with a cinema...


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

***now i know theres been 1mil funding for a new cinema maybe its related?*** However, it does say in the AD "luxury living"


"AED 7 million raised in donations for the Dubai Community Theatre and Art Centre"


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i guess it is something like that actually.
but if you look at the mass of advertisment it could be a bigger project.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Maybe its a luxury park?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

something like that.
juiced answer on my PM so that i know what i shall do or not do?!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

what PM ?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

two days ago


----------

